# Yorkshire Invertebrate Show



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi People

The North is lacking in any big invert shows, the Leeds Entomological fair was unfortunately cancelled in 2011 and doesnt look to be happening again. If there is enough interest in one then myself and a few others will look to arranging one in 2013 possibly in the Leeds area as it is a central point for people coming from both the North and South.

We have set up a facebook page to advertise this, if you could like it that would be great, the more likes we get the greater the chance of getting the big online sellers and dealers involved hopefully.

We would then look to approach them and show it would be worthwhile to be involved and have a table at the show!

If anybody has any further questions/advice or would like to lend a hand please PM myself or Snowgoose

Welcome to Facebook

Many Thanks Jon


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Liked.
Still a hike for us but it would be a lot closer than anything else, so Ali and I would certainly look to go. 
Had thought about Doncaster this year but we're strapped this month and can't justify the petrol


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wud be there.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd probably come.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

NO!!!!!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

selina20 said:


> NO!!!!!


YES!!!

We want some of the action too 

( Oh, ours is gonna be better than your piddly little south ones too BTW :2thumb: )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> YES!!!
> 
> We want some of the action too
> 
> ( Oh, ours is gonna be better than your piddly little south ones too BTW :2thumb: )


u do know that bts is now easily accessible from where u live now


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> u do know that bts is now easily accessible from where u live now


Yes but not so easy for the people that live in north east and towards Scotland, Leeds as a location offers a midway point for most!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes but not so easy for the people that live in north east and towards Scotland, Leeds as a location offers a midway point for most!


This.
If anything, something even further North would be better, though getting the traders may become a problem. But certainly would be better travel wise for the Heathens on the other side of the border.... *runs*


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

selina20 said:


> u do know that bts is now easily accessible from where u live now


Yes, but I'm not just organising a show for myself  

When I was in Scotland I didn't even think twice about attending the BTS, purely because it was god damn far. If there was a decent show in Yorkshire at the time, I may well have attended. 



Jonb1982 said:


> Yes but not so easy for the people that live in north east and towards Scotland, Leeds as a location offers a midway point for most!





boxofsorrows said:


> This.
> If anything, something even further North would be better, though getting the traders may become a problem. But certainly would be better travel wise for the Heathens on the other side of the border.... *runs*


^^ This :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> This.
> If anything, something even further North would be better, though getting the traders may become a problem. But certainly would be better travel wise for the Heathens on the other side of the border.... *runs*


and then there's the language problem..............

TBH, the show would have to be REALLY good to attract me to Leeds. (No offence intended in that statement). 

My target shows for the year are SEAS and the BTS, and I am able to get what I need from those. OK, so I'm fortunate enough to easily travel to both

If a Leed show was to attract me, it would have to offer something I cant get elsewhere and at a time that doesn't fit in too closely with other stuff.

Mind you, it would be a tempter just to meet up with some of yous Northern wags that make me chuckle so much! :2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> and then there's the language problem..............
> 
> TBH, the show would have to be REALLY good to attract me to Leeds. (No offence intended in that statement).
> 
> ...


The sheer lack of shows in the North of the country has got to be impacting the hobby though. If the photo's of the crowds at the ones down south are anything to go by then businesses up this end of the country are missing one heck of a lot of trade/marketting opportunities and what's to drive actual interest in the hobby from potential new keepers? Right now I see the odd spider or two in "exotic" pet shops, they're a display novelty more than anything.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> and then there's the language problem..............
> 
> TBH, the show would have to be REALLY good to attract me to Leeds. (No offence intended in that statement).
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying.

It would be planned around other shows so it wasn't too close to any others happening around the same time.

There are plenty of ideas in the pipeline at the mo. Just sit tight, I'm sure we can entice you up with something :no1:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Yes but not so easy for the people that live in north east and towards Scotland, Leeds as a location offers a midway point for most!





boxofsorrows said:


> This.
> If anything, something even further North would be better, though getting the traders may become a problem. But certainly would be better travel wise for the Heathens on the other side of the border.... *runs*


Everything is a long distance from me. 

Leeds is still about 3hours travel. 

trouble is it seems that most fo the invert breedery type people are based further down. :bash:

It would be 4 hours at least for me to go to the bts show and I just cba. :lol:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> Everything is a long distance from me.
> 
> Leeds is still about 3hours travel.
> 
> ...


We're thinking about BTS next year, but yes the drive is daft and it's a heck of an outlay in petrol costs alone and that's putting me off instantly.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Northern Monkeys:roll2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> The sheer lack of shows in the North of the country has got to be impacting the hobby though. If the photo's of the crowds at the ones down south are anything to go by then businesses up this end of the country are missing one heck of a lot of trade/marketting opportunities and what's to drive actual interest in the hobby from potential new keepers? Right now I see the odd spider or two in "exotic" pet shops, they're a display novelty more than anything.


I can see for myslef there is MASSIVE folowing oop north. I am surprised nothing is already in place for you guys.

Have you ever thought about combining something with a local shop.........Coast to Coast for example?

I used to keep marines and one of the highlights of the year was an open day organised by (the now defunct) STM. It involved talks by distinguished aquarists, trade stands and cheap prices in the shop.

Just a thought............but I think I could see it working for the hobby. It could be a way of disposing of surplus stocks without invoking the wrath of the local councils under this 'unlicensed trading' crap.

Please excuse the ramblings of an old twat if you think that idea is a bit daft.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> We're thinking about BTS next year, but yes the drive is daft and it's a heck of an outlay in petrol costs alone and that's putting me off instantly.


I could pick you and your mrs up on the way? :lol:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> I could pick you and your mrs up on the way? :lol:


Would I have to promise to lay off the blue smarties beforehand? :jump:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hi People
> 
> The North is lacking in any big invert shows, the Leeds Entomological fair was unfortunately cancelled in 2011 and doesnt look to be happening again. If there is enough interest in one then myself and a few others will look to arranging one in 2013 possibly in the Leeds area as it is a central point for people coming from both the North and South.
> 
> ...


Great!!!

About time there was something a bit closer to to me, being way up in Central Scotland all the shows/events are just a bit too far to travel to.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Would I have to promise to lay off the blue smarties beforehand? :jump:


Nah, I'm used to hyper kids in the car. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)




----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would come


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Would you pick me up in your train. I would make the effort then...


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Jon, you need to get your backside down south!


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

I would come to this np


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

I,d most certainly have it.And I'm sure I could fill the car with other members of MISC.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

martin lees said:


> I,d most certainly have it.And I'm sure I could fill the car with other members of MISC.


I did post it on MISC forum too  :whistling2:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I would be there, will start saving now.:lol2:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet, now we just need something 2 hours north of this point and it starts becoming "fair" lol


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

id come along, i went to the leeds one a couple years ago, now im back in the hobby would be well worth a trip


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds fantastic and is a short bus journey away from we're I live 
I will be there!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

will be having some of this very close to me. wont be buying any ts :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the support so far  

Keep the likes and comments coming


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> will be having some of this very close to me. *wont be buying any ts* :2thumb:


Yeah, I'll believe that when I see it, you'll probably have half the sellers cleared out before anyone gets to their tables!!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Right, it's now CONFIRMED

Date: March 10th, 2013

Time: 11:00 - 16:00 ( 10:00 if you pre-order your ticket )
...
Venue: 

St Margaret's Hall
Church Road
Horsforth
Leeds
LS18 5LQ
___________________________________________

This is it. It's really happening. So come on and join in. 

Please, please spread the word and lets make this a show to remember!


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds good, I remember the one in Rothwell a few years back it was quite a good show but that was it we never heard of it after that:whistling2:.

That hall at Rothwell is a really good size too and close to M1 and M62 :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll try and combine it with a visit to mum in laws in Sheffield - if I can make it up then I'll pop along


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I'll try and combine it with a visit to mum in laws in Sheffield - if I can make it up then I'll pop along


Sounds like a plan


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Totally forgot to put ticket prices.

£4 per adult, £3 under 16.

Tickets can be pre-ordered. Just PM Jon or myself for info on this ( Pre-ordering lets you in one hour earlier than those paying on the day







)


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Whoop! 

I shall be attending barring major disaster.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you managing to get many traders to attend?

Ali and I will be there, will PM one of you to sort out a couple of tix.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah I would be interested to know how many traders you have got the attention of .......


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> Whoop!
> 
> I shall be attending barring major disaster.


Woop



boxofsorrows said:


> Are you managing to get many traders to attend?
> 
> Ali and I will be there, will PM one of you to sort out a couple of tix.





retic lover said:


> Yeah I would be interested to know how many traders you have got the attention of .......


Will be posting a traders list within the next few weeks


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Woot, got my ticket numbers so Ali and I will be there for certain


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> Whoop!
> 
> I shall be attending barring major disaster.


I'll bring the cane :whip:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Its exactly bang on a 4 hour trip from my house to the hall :lol: 

Consider me there (you know, someone has to cause havoc and mischief :evil: )


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Yeah, I'll believe that when I see it, you'll probably have half the sellers cleared out before anyone gets to their tables!!


 lol just picking up bits now lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> lol just picking up bits now lol


Of course you are :lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

If there's enough trade stalls, I'll make the trip with the other half. (Work permitting)

I'm a virgin with regards to these shows as they are usually too far away


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> If there's enough trade stalls, I'll make the trip with the other half. (Work permitting)
> 
> I'm a virgin with regards to these shows as they are usually too far away


 
Usually too far for me too but this is only 4 hours away from me.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Usually too far for me too but this is only 4 hours away from me.


Where the heck do you live? A cupboard on the moon? haha

I can drive to the boarder in 4 hours, in any direction.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Where the heck do you live? A cupboard on the moon? haha
> 
> I can drive to the boarder in 4 hours, in any direction.


I'm up in Central Scotland, not quite the moon :lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Veyron said:


> I'm a virgin with regards to these shows as they are usually too far away


Same here, be our first. Looking forwards to putting some faces to names more than any spider shopping, though some of that may occur


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Any news on this guys??: victory:


----------



## KanAsBoas (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and my partner would def go if this gets sorted out we are now getting back into inverts and need some where close to us and a show in leeds is perfect for us lets make this happen people it wil be great :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Pleased to see this is getting plenty support! I'd consider coming although it's only 50 minutes closer than the BTS show from Central Scotland and only a couple of months before hand so it'd probably be unlikely. Like Richard says, it'd have to be something pretty special to warrant it. If I have plenty ready to sell nearer the time I'd maybe be tempted to make the trip as a trader but with it only round the corner I'd prefer to keep everything for the tables we'll have at the BTS show.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Right, it's now CONFIRMED
> 
> Date: March 10th, 2013
> 
> ...


For those of us travelling by train how far is the venue from the station please?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Train goes to Horsforth, the venue is about about 25 mins walk from station. 

There's also the option of a bus from city centre or even a taxi 

For all others interested, we are still awaiting confirmation from sellers although interest has been shown


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to add, if people dont fancy the walk, a taxi from station to venue is about £3, I will post a number for the Taxi firm nearer the date!


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Just to add, if people dont fancy the walk, a taxi from station to venue is about £3, I will post a number for the Taxi firm nearer the date!


Not being tight or anything do a couple of people want to share??


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Right, we now have a website.

It's nothing special, but has all the details about the show, a map showing the venue location and also allows tickets and tables to be purchased directly from the site 

http://www.yinvertshow.co.uk/


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Only 9 weeks away as of tomorrow


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I better start counting the contents of my pennies jar


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

is there a list of the trade stands


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

So far we have Exotic-Pets.co.uk, Minibeast Farm, Exopet, We will have our own table selling various stock.

The BTS should be there with a table to help promote the society. 

Also individual hobbyists selling surplus stock, and TSS are pretty sure they will be attending too


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Also up for grabs now is £50 CASH PRIZE kindly donated by BugNation forums.

Not sure what the actual comp will be yet though 


 YIS on Facebook !


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tables are still available please see website or pm myself or snowgoose for more information.

Yorkshire Invertebrate Show


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Only 8 weeks to go now!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

And the tables are filling up :no1:


----------



## walkerpants (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't wait for this show!

Fingers crossed it becomes an annual event.


----------



## Spider34 (Feb 24, 2013)

Totally gutted this show is on a Saturday. Its the only day i see my son for a few hours hes almost two so i couldnt really bring him.

The shows only an hour away from me aswell and it would have been my first one. The ex is a total nightmare so she wont change days either......Gutted :hmm:


----------



## Mortalitis (Dec 20, 2012)

Spider34 said:


> Totally gutted this show is on a Saturday. Its the only day i see my son for a few hours hes almost two so i couldnt really bring him.
> 
> The shows only an hour away from me aswell and it would have been my first one. The ex is a total nightmare so she wont change days either......Gutted :hmm:


You do realise 10th March is a Sunday?


----------



## Spider34 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mortalitis said:


> You do realise 10th March is a Sunday?


Oww you are right thankyou for pointing that out to me i dont know how i got them mixed up :whistling2:thats great i may be able to make it then:2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roll on Sunday !! :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't remember what it's called, but I was pretty sure there was one in Yorkshire around this time of year.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Just read further into the thread... Maybe this show was the one I was thinking about. I was just convinced it was near Darlington though. :S


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

There used to be a Leeds entomological show a few years back AFAIKm but that was cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## Spider34 (Feb 24, 2013)

I was reminded last night that its Mothers day this sunday so ill definitly not be able to make it :banghead:

I hope theres another soon. Whats the IHS show at doncaster like for Spiders anyone ?


----------

